# egg share and family history of cancer?



## vicky82 (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi everyone
I just wondered if anyone can put my mind at ease. I am hoping to do an egg share ivf but i can not stop worrying because i sent my medical history questionaire back to the clinic 2 weeks ago and have not yet heard anything back yet. Do you think this could be because i put down that my grandmother died of liver cancer? Has anyone else put down, family history of cancer and still been accepted onto the egg sharing scheme? please help! I will be devastated if i do not get accepted as this would be our last option of ivf due to not being able to afford the full cost of ivf.

Thankyou


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi vicky I have just posted an answer on your other post, 
I too have a family history of cancer and it didn't make a difference to me es, most people have someone in their family who has had cancer sadly

Nic
Xx


----------

